# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  بعض الكلمات الأسبانية

## إبتسام السهم

بعض الكلمات الأسبانية و اتمنى ان تكون مفيده لكم 



صباح الخير = بوينوس دياس ___ buenos dias

مساء الخير = بويناس تارديس ___ buenas tardes

كيف الحال = كومو استا ____ como esta 

كيف الصحه = كي تال _____ que tal

حسنا او جدا او شكرا = موتشاسقراثياس ___ muchas gracias

انا سعيد جدا لرؤيتكم = استوي اليقري بارا بيربوسوتروس ___ estoy alegre para ver vosotros
ال v ننطقها ب 

مبطي عنكم .. او من زمان ما شفناكم = آثي موتشو تييمبو سين بير بوسوتروس __hace mucho tiempo sin ver vosotros

برضو ال v ننطقها ب وال h ما ننطقها 

هل تتكلمالاسبانية = آبلا اسبانيول __ habla espanol
برضو h ما ننطقها 

انا بخيرشكرا = استوي موي بيان , قراثياس __ estoy muy bien gracias

الى اللقاء = اديوس ,, تشاو ,, آستا لا بيستا __adios,chao,hasta la vista

ليلة سعيده = بوينا نوتشي __ buena noche

انا اسمي .. = مي لليامو __ me llamo

مناي بلد انتم = دي دوندي سويس بوسوتروس __ de donde sois vosotros

كم عمرك = كوانتوس انيوس تيينيس __ cuantos anos tienes

السبت = سابادو __ sabado

الاحد = دومينقو __ domingo

الاثنين (( بداية الاسبوع )) = ال لونيس __ el lunes

الثلاثاء= مارتيس __martes

الاربعاء = ميركوليس __ miercoles

الخميس = خويبيس __ jueves

الجمعه = فييرنيس __ vierness


الارقام 

واحد = اونو __ uno 

اثنين = دوس __ dos

ثلاثة = تريس __ tres

اربعه = كواترو __cuatro

خمسه = سينكو __ cinco

سته = سييس __ seis

سبعه = سييتي __ siete

ثمانيه = اوتشو __ ocho

تسعه = نويفي __ nueve

عشره = دييس ___diez

الالوان

ابيض = بلانكو __ blanco

اصفر = اماريللو ___amarello

ازرق = اثووول ___ azul

اخضر = فيردي __ verde

احمر = روخو __ rojo

اسود = نيقرو ___ negro

أسمر = مورينو __ moreno

رمادي = قريس __ gris

برتقالي = نارانخو __ naranjo

بني = مورينو ___ moreno

صفات adjetivos

كبير= قراند __ grande 

صغير = بيكينيو __ pequeno

جميل = بونيتو __ bonito

قبيح = فيو __ fio 

عتيق = انتيقوا__ antigua

جديد = نويفو __ nuevo

قوي = فويرتي __ fuerte

ضعيف = ديسفويرتي __ desfuerte

طويل = التو __ alto

قصير = باخو __ bajo

عريض = لارقو __ largo

ضيق = استريتشو __ estrecho

بطئ = لينتي __ lente

سريع = رابيدو __ rapido

كلمات نستعملها كثير

انا = يو __ yo

انتم = بوسوتروس __ vosotros

انت = تو __ tu 

هو = ايل __ el

هي = ايلا __ ella

نحن = نوسوتروس __ nosotros

هم = ايللوس __ ellos

نعم = سي __ si

لا = نو __ no

ربما = بوسيبلي __ posible

شكرا = قراثياس __ gracias

طيب = بيان __ bien

من فضلك = بور فا بور ___ por favor

تحب = كييريس __ quieres

لا احب = نو كييرو __ no quiero

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور جميعا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يعطيك العافيه لى الموضوع الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور جميعا

----------

